

Show HN: A floating table header plugin that works - mkoryak
http://mkoryak.github.io/floatThead/

======
mkoryak
I made this plugin because I noticed that all other plugins that did this
required you to use their blessed css styles / markup.

Its not perfect yet, but it appears to work for most people.

